# dura ace 20 spoke front hub, aero



## intrepid2222 (Oct 11, 2008)

I am looking for a dura ace 20 hole front hub, aero spoke compatable, I was hoping for the 7801 series
Thanks, Dave


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*7700 7750 vs 7800 hub specs*



intrepid2222 said:


> I am looking for a dura ace 20 hole front hub, aero spoke compatable, I was hoping for the 7801 series
> Thanks, Dave


Does anyone know if 7700,7750,7800 front hub specs are identical?


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

7700 and 7800 are definitely different shells and axle assemblies. I own both types.
I don't know what a 7750 is.


----------



## intrepid2222 (Oct 11, 2008)

Dear Android
Are both of your front hubs 20 spoke configurations? in addition I am looking for the aero slots for the spokes.
Salude,
dave


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*duraace 7700, 7800 front hub specs*



android said:


> 7700 and 7800 are definitely different shells and axle assemblies. I own both types.
> I don't know what a 7750 is.


Where are front hub specs on Shimano's website? Do they have an archive? 
I have seen strange links (1 in europe, or other very long address)


----------



## intrepid2222 (Oct 11, 2008)

I am swapping out the hubs on the Reynolds Attack wheels. I have a 24 hole dura ace aero coming for the rear wheel. Thats why I'm looking for the 20 hole front hub from dura ace.


----------



## sully606 (Oct 30, 2008)

intrepid2222 said:


> I am swapping out the hubs on the Reynolds Attack wheels. I have a 24 hole dura ace aero coming for the rear wheel. Thats why I'm looking for the 20 hole front hub from dura ace.


I have been looking for a dura-ace WH-7850 rear hub with 24h and have been unsuccessful.
Where did you purchase yours'?


----------



## intrepid2222 (Oct 11, 2008)

I found mine on E-bay from an outfit in Japan.


----------

